# BBCQT-Fiona Bruce



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Must say I had doubts about her taking over from DD, due to her 'girl next door' demeanour, but my god she did really well controlllng the panel and closing down the bull**** waffle answers.

A breath of fresh air, just what the program needed.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Never quite warmed to Fiona. Always seemed to have a superior air about her.
I guess being so highly paid she can afford it.


Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Never quite warmed to Fiona. Always seemed to have a superior air about her.
> I guess being so highly paid she can afford it.
> 
> Ray.


Well she did visit big estates and deal with owners of what turned out to be expensive vases, furniture, jewellery and paintings, the choke chain is now off now.

Quite rare at the moment for the BBC to have a proper journalist really questioning politicians and pulling them up on their lies and propaganda.

As to pay.... remember capitalist market forces rules. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DD was never going to be an easy presenter to follow as he had years of experience with the sort of people invited to the Show but IMO he had lost his edge recently and no longer had the fire to confront the politicians that were clearly trying to deceive him and everyone else.

FB seemed determined yesterday to confront obfuscation and the deliberate attempts to NOT answer specific questions put to them by the audience and other panelists as well as herself. That was clearly evident by her scathing treatment of James Cleverly when he refused to discuss what he knows or indeed if there is a "Plan B".

She took no prisoners and confronted each of the panelists in turn when they ducked responses - her future could be interesting as she amasses experience in this brutal field.

She is not a poodle IMO but exhibited the same sort of dogged determination to extract information from reticent panelists like a Doberman follows a trail.....

Interesting times ahead. The public and press seem to have warmed to her markedly judging from reported comments.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Never quite warmed to Fiona. Always seemed to have a superior air about her.
> I guess being so highly paid she can afford it.
> 
> Ray.


Ever seen her "Who do you think you are" Ray? If I remember correctly she is a "distant cousin" of the (British wing) of the Royal Family going back many generations. Maybe that's why she might seem so. I think she just has a posh accent and is well educated.:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Never quite warmed to Fiona. Always seemed to have a superior air about her.
> I guess being so highly paid she can afford it.
> 
> Ray.


Actually I was reading about BBC pay the other day and a lot of these journo's do not get paid anywhere near what the top Earners like Gary Lineker do. According to this list Fiona is in the bracket £180k-£189 which after a big slice of tax is creamed off and living presumably in London is not going to make you rich, its just a nice wage.

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/...lent-salaries-how-much-do-bbc-stars-get-paid/

I suspect they will make a few quid from other sources and appearances as well though. I must admit I thought it would be loads more than that. That Laura Kuenssberg earns a little bit more but seems to work 24/7 and just pops up everywhere and at all hours, shes probably making just above minimum wage per hour.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your living in $la$ .. $la$ land Barry. £180k. is not much?? Oh my heart bleeds.



Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When you consider Boris gets quarter of a million a year for writing complete bollox in the Torygraph each week it isnt and these are proper Journalists at the top of their game. I was surprised. She is probably left with well less than £100k of that which is nothing in London these days.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It's about the same as May gets - only she has a house, transport, country house, free air travel and services and pays no Council Tax on either of those residences....

So FB is much less well off than TM and performs a much more important function keeping people entertained instead of making the country a joke...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I hardly think thats representative of the masses Barry. Fiona, Boris and a few footballers. What about the millions of 'normal' people like pensioners and Philip Green?


Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> It's about the same as May gets - only she has a house, transport, country house, free air travel and services and pays no Council Tax on either of those residences....
> 
> .


May doesn't need it, she has no time to go shopping or moho'ing or dining out so she must be just stashing it away!

What a life!:surprise:


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

Sara Cox is getting paid 1.4 mil just for fronting radio2 breakfast show, taking over from Chris Evans. Bloody disgrace IMHO.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

yarmouth said:


> Sara Cox is getting paid 1.4 mil just for fronting radio2 breakfast show, taking over from Chris Evans. Bloody disgrace IMHO.


I thought it was Zoe Ball? I think its £1.2m but I wouldnt pay Zoe Ball £1.20 blimey she is an awful radio presenter. That show she did on R2 on a Saturday afternoon is just her rambling on like an idiot to herself like she has swallowed too many happy pills or something. Sara Cox would have actually been a better choice.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are talking public money here and there's plenty more where that came from. ............. it seems.


Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe so Ray but the BBC will be in competition with other networks and to get the best people you have to pay half decent money at least and so it escalates.

I would value some of our top notch TV journalists more than I would Zoe Ball though and they get a fraction of what she gets and arguably work a lot harder and longer hours.

This wont be popular but you could apply that to MP's. Their salaries are crap and they do work a lot of hours. To a lot of them the salary is neither here nor there as being an MP is like a 2nd or 3rd job and is a means to fethering their own nests and driving their own agenda or one that serves the masters of their other interests as we have seen only too clearly with Brexit. Perhaps if we paid proper money and made it a condition that it was your only job then we might see more honest and decent calibre MPs and less of the self serving con artists we have at the moment.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hummmmmmm Barry. Debatable as Trump and other rich toffs have proved.


Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

By 'eck, Barry - what tablets are you on ?

Last post is the most sensible reply you've ever posted.

Keep up the good work.


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> By 'eck, Barry - what tablets are you on ?
> 
> Last post is the most sensible reply you've ever posted.
> 
> ...


And not one mention of the "B" word, if he had he would have gone off on one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> And not one mention of the "B" word, if he had he would have gone off on one.


Actually I did mention it in the last paragraph! Wake up! :thefinger:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Matchlock said:


> And not one mention of the "B" word, if he had he would have gone off on one.


Specsavers for you. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes you are right Bazza, I said Cox but it was Balls that got the breakfast spot.


----------

